# hemorrhoids and squatting



## Locomoto123 (Jul 15, 2012)

Got some external hemorrhoids, two of them. I have upped fibre in my diet and hopefully it will sort itself out over time, but should I stop heavy squatting until they clear up? i heard they make them worse.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Maybe but its probably best to stop pushing so hard when taking a dump.


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

phoenixlaw said:


> Maybe but its probably best to stop pushing so hard when taking a dump.


This.

I got them bad a few weeks back thought it was from squatting but as soon as i started to relax on the loo and take my time they have sorted themselves out. Also get some hermorrhoid ointment from boots its fantastic stuff find it works better than anusol.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Merouria said:


> This.
> 
> I got them bad a few weeks back thought it was from squatting but as soon as i started to relax on the loo and take my time they have sorted themselves out. Also get some hermorrhoid ointment from boots its fantastic stuff find it works better than anusol.


Yeah its true. If it's a shy one just wait a bit don't push it down the tunnel.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

First glance I thought the title of these thread said "hemorrhoids and squirting"


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Use benefiber daily in your water and its important to increase fibre daily.

If the technique is good then squats will be fine. You may want to ease up on protein for a few days and use pile cream to shrink them.

and just in case you bat for the other side, lay up on the anal for a while (lol)

kaza


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

On a side note my mates GF is called Emma and as she is a pain in the ar5e we haved nicknamed her "Emma roids" :lol:

Thank you and good night ...


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Some times heavy lifting can cause piles,do you drink,if so ease up on the gargle,try and get,natureplex hydrocortisone cream it stops the itch and reduces swelling,squat light for a while,increase reps ,sets,.I find if i law off protien shakes for a while that helps too,good luck hope they clear up.:eek:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Could be a perianal hematoma, and they're damned painful things i had one once.

Butchers broom & horse chestnut complex is your best friend for sorting this.

And next time go lighter, and use stricter form instead of going all out, literally.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

analsoul cream work works great shrinks the little buggers in days.

oh and get yourself some moist toilet tissue's


----------

